# Sons of Wrath and Sabbat Crusade



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/sons-of-wrath-first-edition.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/sabbat-crusade-first-edition.html

Fans of the Flesh Tearers and the Sabbat Worlds Crusade will (might) be pleased by the announcement of two new Black Library First Editions. Sons of Wrath is a M32 story about the origins of the Flesh Tearers Chapter and is a novella priced at £45. Sabbat Crusade is a new anthology similar to the original Sabbat Worlds, and this is a full novel anthology priced at £50.

I will not be getting either of these. Sons of Wrath because I am not paying £45 for a novella. Sabbat Crusade because... I am completely and utterly uninterested in the Sabbat Worlds.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, where do you see Sons of Wrath is a novella?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Hrm, where do you see Sons of Wrath is a novella?


It said "novella-length" somewhere.

Not sure anymore actually. The email about this article has another image of all these books in a pile, side-view, and it looks as if Sons of Wrath is the full novel and Trial by Blood is the novella. Have to wait for real confirmation before I can be sure.

Either way I MUST get Ahriman: Sorcerer and The Long Night from this.


LotN


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

i would like both these but i've kinda been boycotting this stuff due to the prices. i don't like limited edition stuff priced at high prices. that's why i passed on talon of horus 1st ed and just went with the normal version and saved $40.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to agree they are really milking the First edition concept. People would be more inclined to fall for it if it was the really big releases like Talon of Horus.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Would buy Sabbat Worlds if it wasn't 20€ more than the last First Editions...



Lord of the Night said:


> It said "novella-length" somewhere.


It did, I had the page still open and it said "luxurious hardback novella". It was gone after i refreshed the page.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Sev said:


> Would buy Sabbat Worlds if it wasn't 20€ more than the last First Editions...


It says it's in a large format hardback that could be why it costs more.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

What the shit? They're really taking the piss now, even for me with my absurd lack of control when spending on BL stuff.

Sadly I'm such an enormous Gaunts Ghosts fan that I'll probably buy the damned anthology.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

They have gone too far with this now. £50!


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd (probably) buy the Sabbat Crusade if it were a novel written by Dan. But an anthology? No, thanks.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> What the shit? They're really taking the piss now, even for me with my absurd lack of control when spending on BL stuff.
> 
> Sadly I'm such an enormous Gaunts Ghosts fan that I'll probably buy the damned anthology.





mal310 said:


> They have gone too far with this crap now. £50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Piss off BL.


I think the reason that they are charging more for the Sabbat Crusade anthology is that, from this image at least, it appears to be a bit bigger than the standard BL hardback;










Looks to be at least 500+ pages, maybe nearly 600. As for Sons of Wrath and Trial by Blood, I can't tell if they are novels or novellas. The latter looks very thin here, while the former could either be a smaller hardback or a regular sized paperback. Need confirmation on what is what before I start making a list of things I want.

So far though the two things that I must definitely get are Ahriman: Sorcerer and the dual audio Master of the First/The Long Night (MOAR SEVATAR!)


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well now they are really pushing it with the milking. I cannot for the love of god find a good reason for the Flesh Tearer one to be 15€ more expensive than "The Talon of Horus" and "Rebirth" were, nor can I find a justification for it being a First Edition in the first place. Also, the 20€ Gaunt‘s Ghosts/Dan Abnett tax for "Sabbat Worlds" is just taking the piss. 

Still buying both because I am weak and thus part of the problem.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Still buying both because I am weak and thus part of the problem.


:nono:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Nor can I find a justification for it being a First Edition in the first place.


Well the First Editions seem to be either series starters or stand-out books, and we've known for a bit now that Andy Smillie has been working on a Flesh Tearers trilogy. Maybe Sons of Wrath is the first of that new series.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG - i could live for two weeks, for this prices. WTF?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anakwanar said:


> OMG - i could live for two weeks, for this prices. WTF?


In that case, please, please, buy the books.

In regards to the books? I'll source mine elsewhere, cheers.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I think the reason that they are charging more for the Sabbat Crusade anthology is that, from this image at least, it appears to be a bit bigger than the standard BL hardback;


Are you serious? £50 for an anthology. The reason they are charging more has nothing to do with the size of the book and more to do with how much they think they can charge and get away with it. The thing is people will probably pay it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I will not be getting either of these. Sons of Wrath because I am not paying £45 for a novella. Sabbat Crusade because... I am completely and utterly uninterested in the Sabbat Worlds.


It's strange to hear you not excited about something for the first time. I'll quote myself from another thread!



forkmaster said:


> Well its nice that they start exploring the Scourge with the view from the Flesh Tearers. How ever I wont be getting any FE-crap.  Also GG is always fun but the same there. I'll wait for the regular softback.





Sevatar said:


> I'd (probably) buy the Sabbat Crusade if it were a novel written by Dan. But an anthology? No, thanks.





Doelago said:


> Well now they are really pushing it with the milking. I cannot for the love of god find a good reason for the Flesh Tearer one to be 15€ more expensive than "The Talon of Horus" and "Rebirth" were, nor can I find a justification for it being a First Edition in the first place. Also, the 20€ Gaunt‘s Ghosts/Dan Abnett tax for "Sabbat Worlds" is just taking the piss.[/SIZE]


I had the same feeling, but the regular softback will be welcomed.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> It's strange to hear you not excited about something for the first time. I'll quote myself from another thread!


I'm just not interested in the Sabbat Worlds stories. Gaunt's Ghosts, the anthologies, Double Eagle and Interceptor City; not bothered about any of them really.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

I emailed them about the length of Sons of Wrath...

Sons of Wrath has a larger word count than our Novella Range but shorter count that our Novel Range. Over the three stories contained with this First Edition you will get a novels worth of content. More information on this Book will be announced shortly.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

They're diluting the product at this point.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

evanswolves said:


> I emailed them about the length of Sons of Wrath...
> 
> Sons of Wrath has a larger word count than our Novella Range but shorter count that our Novel Range. Over the three stories contained with this First Edition you will get a novels worth of content. More information on this Book will be announced shortly.


Sons of Wrath sounds alike the Trio novella stories theyve ocassionally been doing. Such as Overfiend or Plagues of Orath. Which made up for a full novel each.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Sons of Wrath sounds alike the Trio novella stories theyve ocassionally been doing. Such as Overfiend or Plagues of Orath. Which made up for a full novel each.


Hmm. Might be worth getting then, assuming it really is a full novel's worth of content. I do like Smillie's Flesh Tearers and they definitely deserve a series of their own.


LotN


----------

